

Cryo - pickle for JavaScript (serialize functions, object references, etc.) - strix_varius
https://github.com/hunterloftis/cryo

======
codewright
As somebody who remembers the (Python) Pickle Wars of Yore, this is not a
great idea.

~~~
strix_varius
I'm definitely going to put a disclaimer on the readme... "generally, if you
are using this to solve a problem, you should come up with a better way to
solve the problem."

However, sometimes - especially for quick and dirty stuff - this sort of
freezing can be super useful. Also, it can work exactly like extended JSON, as
it will store 'undefined' and 'Infinity' and will correctly dereference
objects back into the same object (instead of multiple copies of the same
data), etc.

